# .36 caliber lead ammo



## nobody (Feb 13, 2012)

Can I hunt birds,frogs and rats with .36 lead ammo? I have 500 on the way from A+.


----------



## Splugen (Feb 23, 2012)

Can you, or should you?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Why not spend some time reading through the hunting forum. Take a look at what game people are taking with what setups.

I'm sure you will find a few threads that cover this topic. I know Charles has covered it.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

You planning to throw them?

But seriously, like all things.
Depends on your set up.


----------



## nobody (Feb 13, 2012)

Finger brace catty from UK set up with double tapered TBG and a light leather pouch. I may swich to single band set for the smaller.36.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Birds (doves/Pidgeons) Frogs and Rats should be Ok for .36 lead assuming you have practiced and can hit them in the vitals. Your set up sounds good, I would go up to .44 cal for Squirrels and Rabbits. Stay within 15/20 yards max. Stay with the doubles for hunting.
philly


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

36 should hammer them with your set up. I agree with Philly though for anything else I would bump it up. Chris


----------



## nobody (Feb 13, 2012)

I have .44 lead for bigger stuff. I just wanted ammo for game like sparrows so I dont have to waist alot of lead if I miss. And + I think .44 is a little overkill on a sparrow.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

OOO buck shot should be OK for rabbits and squittrls also.-- Tex


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Why not


----------

